# amuled non si connette [Risolto]

## diego_82

Salve a tutti. Ho installato il demone di amule per usarlo insieme ad amuleweb. Faccio partire entrambi i servizi, ma quando mi loggo su amuleweb dice che non e' connesso, infatti non riesco a fare nessuna ricerca...

Quando avvio amuled mi esce questo:

```
amuled: OnInit - starting timer

Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

Loading temp files from /home/gentoo/.aMule/Temp.

All PartFiles Loaded.

ListenSocket: Ok.

*** TCP socket (ECServer) listening on 0.0.0.0:4712

*** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4665

*** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4662

*** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4672

Empty dir /home/gentoo/.aMule/Incoming shared

```

e quando avvio amuleweb esce questo

```
This is amuleweb 2.1.0

Creating client...

Succeeded! Connection established to aMule 2.1.0

--------------------------------------

|          aMule Web Server          |

--------------------------------------

Use 'Help' for command list

Web Server: Started

aMuleweb$

WSThread: Thread started

WSThread: created socket listening on :4711

```

Help  :Sad: Last edited by diego_82 on Tue Jul 24, 2007 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoX

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *** TCP socket (ECServer) listening on 0.0.0.0:4712
> ...

 

non uso amuled, ma direi che il problema è qualcosa nelle configurazioni del server. Infatti se noti cerca di connettersi all'IP 0.0.0.0 tramite varie porte, ma chiaramente quello non è il server giusto. Hai controllato le configurazioni?

----------

## diego_82

Infatti anche a me suonava strano quel 0.0.0.0, in altri demoni indica che si lega il servizio a qualsiasi interfaccia di rete disponibile, ma non so su amuled. Inoltre, non riesco a trovare dove poter modificare l'indirizzo...

----------

## HoX

prova questo

----------

## diego_82

nulla, avevo gia' provato quel tutorial...

----------

## HoX

prova ad aggiornare la lista dei server ~/.aMule/server.met con questa http://corpo.free.fr/server.met

----------

## jexen

```

2007-07-13 11:31:43: *** TCP socket (ECServer) listening on [b]0.0.0.0[/b]:4712

2007-07-13 11:31:43: MuleUDPSocket: Created Server UDP-Socket at port 4665

2007-07-13 11:31:43: MuleUDPSocket: Created Client UDP-Socket at port 4662

2007-07-13 11:31:43: Found XXXX known shared files

2007-07-13 11:31:43: Connecting

```

questo è il log di un aMuled funzionante su una macchina FreeBSD 6.2, come vedi è corretto che metta come interfaccia d'ascolto la 0.0.0.0 [tutte quindi]

amuleweb lo lanci con questo parametro?

```

$ amuleweb --amule-config-file=/home/gentoo/.aMule/amule.conf

```

non penso di esserti stato molto utile ma, magari, qualche dubbio in meno ce l'hai.

ciao,

j.

----------

## diego_82

 *Anema wrote:*   

> prova ad aggiornare la lista dei server ~/.aMule/server.met con questa http://corpo.free.fr/server.met

 

Ho risolto con questa lista di server! Grazie!

----------

## HoX

din nullla... cmq ti consiglio di mettere il tag [Risolto] prima di essere linciato dai moderatori.  :Wink: 

----------

